# Chiari I Malformation ICD-9 Code



## JulieK (Oct 20, 2010)

All I can come up with a dx code for Chiari I Malformation is 741.00.  Does anyone have any other/better suggestions.  This is on an 80 year old woman.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## boozaarn (Oct 20, 2010)

*my guess is for type 1    348.4*

and the icd leads  you directly to the dx.


----------



## boozaarn (Oct 20, 2010)

*and I can see that u posted it twice*

ohh well


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi more over 741.xx is a Chiari Malformation  II


----------

